# schools near massey university



## rina48 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi

I am leaving for NZ with my 2 kids aged 12 and 8. I will be living on the manawatu campus and in the process of finding schools for them. I want to send them to state school as I am a PhD student and they can attend school free except for a donation. Can anyone recommend some good schools which are fairly multicultural near the manawatu campus?

Thanks.

Ritesh


----------

